# How often go for a walk with Chi?



## blondie92 (Dec 8, 2008)

this is one of the biggest problem questions for me...how often?morning or afternoon?..


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It depends on your chi and his energy level. Some chis love walks while others do not. 

We walk Bella and Lina twice a day, for about 30 minutes at a time. We walk them in the morning before we go off to work and again in the evening as soon as we get home from work before dinner. During the weekends when we're home, we walk the girls three times a day, 30 minutes each time (morning, afternoon, and early evening before dinner). The girls use pee pads in our home at night.

Bella loves fast-paced and long walks. She is very active, athletic, has long legs and a slim body. She also enjoys running fast like a greyhound - she can turn on a dime while running and we could never catch her. On the other hand, Lina is dainty, has shorter legs, and tires out after 30 minutes of walking. When Lina is tired, she will sit down during her walk, and we end up carrying Lina while we continue walking Bella.

The girls don't go outside for walks when the weather gets too cold (and it gets extremely cold here in the winter months). They get their exercise by running and playing inside our house. We have stairs inside our home, and the girls like going up and down the stairs for their exercise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

chico would walk all day If I could!

Maxwell and Angel walk for 20 -30 minutes then sit down and put on the brakes!
I walk them for 15 minutes in the morning and 30 in the evening.
At weekends we do long walks, along the beach, in the woods, local country parks, hikes etc.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i cant walk mine yet  waiting for his last shot, i cant wait!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

My chi doesn't like walks very much.. especially not now that its so cold out. 
I tried to get into the habit of walking him before I left for work in the morning but it was such a struggle and I'd almost have to drag him the whole way. Neither of us were enjoying it at all so I stopped.
He doesn't seem to mind walks as much during the day when its sunny out, so whenever its not too cold my boyfriend and I take him for a 15-20 minute walk after we get off work. He's still a bit reluctant to leave and tries to bolt towards the house when we start getting closer to it as we head back though lol.
When it was warm out, we'd occasionally go for long walks by the river or something but its way too cold now.


----------



## chisandlurchers (Dec 2, 2008)

My chi gets a good 1 1/2 - 2 hours walk a day in the fields with my lurchers, people call her the rat on steroids, affectionately lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My 2 get at least 1 and a half hours walk on and off lead in the fields too! This is every morning and Hannah is usually happy snuffling along beside you but Adam has to be zooming around in circles and investigating everything tho! Then in the afternoon they get another 15mins-half an hour on lead and part free running in the park. The time varies as it depends when they start looking like they need a run(I dont have a garden tho).
I think you just have to assess your chi's energy level as they can vary vastly in how much they want to do!


----------



## chisandlurchers (Dec 2, 2008)

my chi loves the fields, she has loads of energy, reminds me of a terrier!


----------



## blondie92 (Dec 8, 2008)

wow!i didn't know that Chihuahuas like walking so much!)
before i heard that it isn't necessary to walk with them longer than an hour.
but that's great, I like going for a walk, and it will be the great fun, walking with them!another reason to get a Chi on xmas!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup, if you build up slowly your chi should let you know how far he/she likes to walk. They soon make their opinions clear if they have had enuf!!
My two refuse to walk in the rain but when it comes to distance I don't think I've hit Adams limits yet!! However an hour and a half is all Im prepared to do in the middle of winter:coolwink:


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

since i got her I've been walking her in the afternoon. Mainly because she was in her crate while i was gone and had A LOT of pent up energy haha so we would leave and walk till the sun went down. Now that its a little colder I try to go middle of the day for about 20-25minutes because she will NOT use her socks/bootys and i dont want her paws getting too cold. and use the lazer with her at night. she will run after that forever!


----------



## blondie92 (Dec 8, 2008)

i worry about how Chihuahuas get cold if the weather is bad...it makes me wonder why people don't carry them on hands, or cold weather isn't very uncomfortable for Chi?


----------

